# Garage Tab on My Profile - problem or stupidity?



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Wanted to edit my Garage to reflect change of car, but Garage tab in Profile shows:









What's gone wrong? Am I being dull?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use the other Garage Tab along the top bar, not the one in profile.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

So......stupidity, then ;-)

Thanks Hoggy

Also noticed when trying to add a new car, that there's no option to select an S5 (or an A5) in any form (Coupe or Sportback). Got thing against A5 owners have we?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. So I took a look at the Model types within the Garage tab (at the top, not within your profile) after adding "New Vehicle" and see that there is in fact no A5, S5 or Sportsback. However, the coupe is in that list. We can look into getting these added in the list!

Thanks for your patience on this.

Edit: Ticket # 2552478

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention. So I took a look at the Model types within the Garage tab (at the top, not within your profile) after adding "New Vehicle" and see that there is in fact no A5, S5 or Sportsback. However, the coupe is in that list. We can look into getting these added in the list!
> 
> ...


No worries Natalie.. Thanks (not a TT owner at the mo, so not target audience ;-) )


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

added 

Lee


----------

